# Is it possible supercharge/turbo-ed a VQ20de?



## seizai (Sep 11, 2008)

Any try b4 supercharge/turbo-ed VQ20de? 

my car is A32, thinking of add more torque, more power...

need some advice


----------



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

you can turbo any car just do some research on general turboing. search man plenty of info and when you get stuck come back and will try to help you.


----------

